# Anothe stupid question What color is poodle pee pee



## Howard (Jan 21, 2014)

It's been a while since my mpoo used a patch inside the house to pee, but when he did it was always just a yellow colour, never dark brown. Has it always been this colour? She could be eating something that you don't know of that's turning the pee dark brown or she might not be drinking enough water. I've also never heard of pee darkening when it's been on a patch for a day or so. Perhaps a quick trip to the vets just to check everything with her liver and kidneys is okay?


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

My little toy boy is using pads in the house and his pee is yellow. Even if it's been on the pad all day or over night it doesn't darken at all.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

That sounds too dark, maybe your poo isn't drinking enough? Does your dog get kibble, sometimes dogs that eat kibble can't get enough water. Worse case is kidneys aren't working right.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would check for dye leaching from the potty patch - if the urine is dark brown as it emerges from the dog I would be off to the vet. The more concentrated the urine, the darker the colour, and the higher the possibility of dehydration, but a really dark brown would have me worrying about blood in the urine.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Dark brown if its the pee and as suggested a possible chemical reaction with whatever the pee comes onto, sounds like a vet consultation to me. Normal dog pee should be light yellow or yellow. Clear or dark yellow, not to even mention other colours, indicate abnormalities in the system ranging from harmless (dog eats snow for fun and is overhydrated) to emergency (sudden internal bleeding).


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks to the vets it is. I use the artificial grass which sits on one tray with hole and goes down to the bottom of another tray. She does not drink a lot, but water is available 24/7. I feed her different dog foods, and see no differences in the color of the pee. She is 19 months old. Goes maybe 4 times a day, and her stool is normal and she is spunky as all get out, but I just thought, that was an odd color


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Always worth checking - although it might be worth pouring a little of your own onto the patch and seeing what colour it turns!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunny's urine is too dark, too (meaning it's very concentrated), which is a sign of dehydration. He hardly ever drinks water, unfortunately. My vet suggested adding water to his kibble, which I was already doing (I add enough to almost make it float), and giving him a cranberry supplement, which I'm now doing - I'm using Solid Gold Berry Balance). The vet also recommended adding low sodium chicken broth to Sunny's water to entice him to drink more. I froze some in some mini ice cube trays (he's a toy, so I used the mini trays), then put the cubes in a Ziplock bag in the freezer. I add a cube to his crate water cup every time he's in there, which he can lick when frozen, and drink once it melts. I can't add it to the water bowl out of the crate, b/c my other two dogs immediately scarf them down...:argh:

I took a urine sample to my vet to check for a UTI and crystals. Sunny doesn't have a UTI, but he had just a few crystals, so we're being proactive to keep it from getting worse. If you take a sample in, it needs to be completely fresh, or crystals can start forming just sitting. Ideally, the vet tech can take your dog outside and catch a sample while at the vet. Unfortunately, Sunny refused to "perform" so I had to take him home, let him go, and rush it back to the vet for testing. A trick I learned from a previous vet tech I know is to use a soup ladle to put under the dog to catch the urine. 

I would defininitely take your dog in for a check up to make sure there's nothing going on that needs medicine to fix.


----------

